# Bords arrondis sur la barre des menus



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

Bonjour...

Je sais, c'est la question à deux balles pour le tweak de m---------- qui sers à rien....

Mais comment faire pour avoir les coins hauts de la barre des menus arrondis, comme c'est le cas lorsqu'on à un écran CRT ?

(Il me semble que je n'ai jamais vue de coins arrondis sur les écrans plats)


Merci de ne pas m'incendier. :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Mai 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bonjour...
> 
> Je sais, c'est la question à deux balles pour le tweak de m---------- qui sers à rien....
> 
> ...


Il me semble que c'est lié à Léopard Par contre y'a un moyen de les retrouver que je crois avoir vu passer dans "Customisation"

Je t'y déplace


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

Ok... merci...

Mais dès OS 9, sur les LCD, c'était carré, et sur les CRT, c'était arrondis.


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2008)

J'ai un LCD (iMac alu) et les coins sont arrondis (MacOS X 10.4.11)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

Ha.... voilà qui est de moins en moins encourageant....  

Pourtant, sur mon MacBook, à l'époque de Tiger, j'avais tout carré, alors que sur mon eMac, c'était arrondis. 
Pareil entre mon iBook et mon iMac G3 sous 9

J'y pige plus rien 


Me reste plus qu'à coller des caches noir sur les bords de mon écran  d)


----------



## mac22 (10 Mai 2008)

J'ai un iMac G5 et Tiger, et j'ai les bords arrondis aussi donc ce n'est pas lié au type d'écran apparement


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

Brrr... Bon qui à léopard avec des bords arrondis ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

C'est juste lié à Leopard qui a introduit une barre des menus toute droite mais avec ScreenCorners tu peux avoir des bords arrondis.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Mai 2008)

Il y a aussi Displaperture&#8230;

Trouvé par une t'ite recherche sur ce forum&#8230;

J'savais bien que cela avait déjà été evoqué 

PS: ScreenCorners testé sur le MacBook et j'ai mes coins arrondis en haut sous Leopard&#8230;


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

Dhéhéhéhéh ... Petit garçon contant    



rose: Merci beaucoup  )


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2008)

maintenant que tu as trouvé des coins arrondis, tu peux peut-être chercher un correcteur orthographique et tout le monde sera contEnt!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

... le problème... c'est que c'est pas une faute d'orthographe... donc très peux de correcteurs corrigent ça.    (Mais non, j'écris tout en te contant combien je suis content  rose )

Me reste plus qu'à apprendre à écrire correctement.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Mai 2008)

Une petite précision toutefois ScreenCorners n'agit qu'une fois lançé, au démarrage suivant on retrouve les coins carrés

Pour les avoir à tous les coups mettre ScreenCorners dans les ouvertures au démarrage


----------

